# ¡¡¡Cumpleaños feliz, Be!!!



## DDT

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!​*
*AUGURI!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Jana337

*Cara Be,*

*molti abbracci!*

*Jana*​


----------



## ILT

*¡Feliz cumpleaños Belén!*

Estas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el Rey David
a las muchachas bonitas
se las cantamos aquí
 ​


----------



## Whodunit

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*AND MANY MANY PRESENTS,*
*BELÉN!!!*​


----------



## garryknight

Cumpleaños feliz
 Cumpleaños feliz
 Te deseamos todos
 Cumpleaños feliz

*Happy Birthday, Be!

*​


----------



## Rayines

_Felíz Cumpleaños, Belén!!  _

*(Y va una cita de Manolito -para los demás, personaje de Mafalda): "Nadie pueda amasar una fortuna sin hacer harina a los demás."*


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple Be!!!!!!!!!


----------



## araceli

¡Que pases un feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## lauranazario

No podemos evitarlo... ¡TODOS saltamos de alegría al celebrar tu cumpleaños!
*Felicidades*

Abrazos,
Laura N.


----------



## elroy

*Muchas felicidades.*


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux Anniversaire
Belen !

"Coin coin"
says your present​


----------



## Sev

*Happy birthday Belen !*​


----------



## Merlin

_*Happy Birthday Belen!*_


*       *

*From the Philippines*​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Duckquesa Be!


 *Un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu


quack!
*​


----------



## meili

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BE!*​


----------



## Mita

*¡¡**FeLiZ CuMpLe**, BeLéN!!*​ 
Que lo pases muy bien, junto a los tuyos. 

Aquí una rica torta  

Y olé!!


----------



## belén

Thanks to all of you for your nice thoughts on my birthday  

The ducks were great as well!!! 

In Catalan (Mallorquin dialect branch), my mother tongue, when you congratulate someone for his/her birthday you say literally "Many years" (molts d'anys). My grandma would answer: I tu que els vegis, that is "And may you see them" So that's my thought on you guys today


----------



## josama

*¡MOLTS D’ANYS, BE!*​*¡MOLTS D’ANYS, BE!*​
*¡MOLTS D’ANYS, BE!*​*¡**MOLTS D’ANYS, BE!*​
*¡MOLTS D’ANYS, BE!*​​​​


----------



## Weaton

No sabia que existía este espacio para felicitar...

Tarde pero seguro: ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Belén! y gracias por tu amabilidad.


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¿¡¿Cómo es posible que se me haya pasado un evento semejante?!?!*​ 
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños B!!!!!!!*​​*Espero que hayas pasado un día maravilloso, que lo hayas disfrutado mucho y que cumplas muuuuuuchos máaaaaaaas*​ 
*Aaaah, ahora entiendo tantas cosas   *​


----------



## Phryne

Llego un poco tarde, disculpame Belén, pero la fiesta no está cerca de terminar!!!!

 *!!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!


* *ya traigo otra torta*​


----------



## beatrizg

Llegué tarde, lo sé, pero espero que hayas tenido un feliz cumpleaños!!!


----------

